# Magnetic - Gun Holder



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw a video on making a Magnetic Gun Holder. (gun is held in place with a couple of magnets) My question is - what do you-all think? Will this cause a magnetism in the parts - - thus interfering with the operations of a semi-auto ?


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

You should also consider if the weapon you are trying to rig to something like that is steel. Anything made with a substantial percentage of aluminum, plastic, or other non-ferrous material simply won't respond to a magnet. As for the failure of the gun due to residual magnetic field, why not just set whichever weapon you are trying to use onto of a strong magnet for an hour or so then try to fire off a few rounds?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Is this the car 'holster'?It's strong and requires a good snatch if it's the one I know of but plastic coated to help with the gun's finish.I never used it but when it hit the market I read a couple decent reviews of it.

It's a magnet,so any carbon steel and stainless that pistols are built with will magenetize,but the coating helps diminish it.How much it transfers to internal parts I don't know but here's a reference without a coating.If I throw a ratchet and socket on a magnetic rail for a few hours (not necessarily all at one time),the handle is but transfers through the oil and head drive to the socket on a lesser degree.Someone that knows this subject more than I would be a great info.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

Some of the magnetic holders you are talking about are rare earth magnets. I use one all the time and my glock shows no signs of polarization. The rare earth magnets can be found on an old hard drive or you can get them on EBay. Some use heat shrink tube but I got mine for 8.00 and for that price its hard pass up


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Speaker magnets are easy and cheap to come by. Just watch craigslist for some cheap, junky stereo equipment. Subwoofers have stronger magnets, and some of the expensive models use rare earth metals.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

Could you post a link to the video if you have one?


----------



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

Here ya go -- The Video -- In Home Firearm Concealment: How to make a Magnetic Holster - YouTube


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

NewinSD said:


> Speaker magnets are easy and cheap to come by. Just watch craigslist for some cheap, junky stereo equipment. Subwoofers have stronger magnets, and some of the expensive models use rare earth metals.


you can get them all day long on EBay for 10.00 and speaker magnets are big and hunky and glued in with some strong glue

here is one on EBay for 10.00+ 2.95 shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnet-Conc...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6c0c9baa


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

1911 friendly said:


> Here ya go -- The Video -- In Home Firearm Concealment: How to make a Magnetic Holster - YouTube


That makes a bit more sense then. I was imagining a belt holster any my first though is, what happens if you bump against something?

Have you thought about rumen magnets, aka cow magnets? They're around $3-4/ piece, and you should be able to find them at Tractor Supply or any farm/ranch supply store.

I found this online as well:
Cow Magnet Choices - Master Magnetics, Inc.

They are fun to mess with ( I remember using them is science class in elementary and middle school), and its the type thing that you will find a use for if you have them.


----------

